
This year's mass coral spawning is about to kick off - somishere
https://citizensgbr.org/explore/spawningGBR
======
somishere
Annual spawning sees billions of corals across the Great Barrier Reef release
their eggs into the water on one night of the year. Hundreds of researchers
are currently on the reef, and there's a bunch of major research projects
underway to coincide with it. Most interesting is 'IVF for the Reef', an
effort to reestablish degraded corals by redistributing larvae from healthy
areas of reef. Before it's resettled the larvae is mixed with lab-produced
symbiotic algae to boost its energy and increase its chance of survival.
[https://citizensgbr.org/p/larval-restoration-
project](https://citizensgbr.org/p/larval-restoration-project)

